# SSH is not working after freeBSD upgrade from 11.2 to 12.0



## anastasia (Jul 23, 2019)

Hi,
I tried to upgrade FreeBSD fom 11.2 to 12.0 release version. everything went well. I installed it and reboot the machine and I could ssh login into it after reboot. Then I closed the ssh session (before second reboot). Then when I wanted to login via ssh again, it didn't work! This is the log message via ilo:

```
Performing sanity check on sshd configuration.
ld-elf.so.1: Undefined symbol "compat20" referenced from COPY relocation in /usr/sbin/sshd
/etc/rc: WARNING: failed precmd routine for sshd
```
I continued to complete the upgrade with last `freebsd-update install` and second reboot, but the problem is still there. Should I rollback the upgrade? I would appreciate any help.
thanks.


----------



## cpm@ (Jul 23, 2019)

Something went wrong upgrading FreeBSD. Did you make sure you had previously updated FreeBSD 11.2 (see the patch level table) with freebsd-update(8) before starting the upgrade to FreeBSD 12.0?


----------



## Lamia (Jul 23, 2019)

Thread softly. The FreeBSD 11.2 and FreeBSD 12 are now mixed up. If care is not taken you might have to do a clean install. 
Thanks cpm@, I can now see that FreeBSD12 has matured (p10) enough to replace FreeBSD11.3. When have only upgraded to FreeBSD11.3 from 11.2 few days ago.


----------



## anastasia (Jul 23, 2019)

Yes, the upgrade process was interrupted somehow. Thank you for your help. I made a pretty clean install again.


----------

